# Sheyenne National Grassland



## D&amp;D (Sep 14, 2005)

We're finally heading your way Friday afternoon for a much-anticipated week in Nodak. Been counting the days! I was wondering why I haven't seen anything regarding Sheyenne National Grassland in Ransom/Richland counties. We'll be coming into ND from the southeast and thought about hunting there. Is it worth the stop? We love to chase the sharpies and huns!

Thanks to all that have provided valuable information about ND. I know we're going to have a great time. We'll do our best to leave everything at least as good as it was when we got there. See you boys this weekend!


----------



## lovetohunt (Sep 15, 2005)

Hey D&D,

I used to live there and I would stop unless you had time to burn. The deer hunting is pretty good there but birds are questionable unless you have the time to walk and have great dogs.

Hope you have a better hunt then we did. Shooting was not so good in Mott on public land.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Ditto what lovetohunt said. The grasslands in Richland county don't hold any birds, they are oak/savannah type habitat more suited to deer, coyotes, and cattle grazing.

The grassland in Ransom county hold a few sharptails, but your better off looking somewhere else.


----------



## D&amp;D (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks guys. We hadn't necessarily planned to stop there, so we'll just drive on by!

Dean


----------

